# 'vids:cvid' decompressor



## carlos (Jul 14, 2001)

How do I get 'vids:cvid' decompressor inorder to run my Language software and other games?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Try this, go to start/settings/control panel/add remove programs/windows setup tab, click on multimedia, select details, find the box that's check for video compression and uncheck it. Follow the prompts to uninstall it. Then go back, check the box, and let windows reinstall the decompression codes.
Make sure you have your windows cd in the drive.
You may have to reinstall the applications again after that


----------

